

Unlock More Entrepreneurship In Your City - jmalter
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/23/founderdating-unlock/
Finding the right people to work is hard, FounderDating is expanding their network by letting the community tell them where there is demand.  Then, connecting them.
======
thomasknoll
Still the most under-discussed aspect of launching a new startup: getting the
founding team right. Happy to see this network grow... slowly and healthy.

